# Advised to go for single blast transfer



## ClaireB (Jan 26, 2005)

Hi everyone

Advice needed please !

I was lucky enough to be successful on my first ICSI and my lovely 18 month old daughter is the result.

I’ve been back to my clinic to discuss further treatment.  I asked about blasts on the basis that I thought success rates were better.

On the one hand the doctor said there was no real difference but then said that because my first ICSI had been successful she would advise transfer of a single blast to reduce the chance of a multiple pregnancy.

I only realised that I was confused after the appointment!!  

If blasts are no more successful than 3 day transfers – why consider a single transfer of a blast, or a transfer of 2 3 dayers?

Any thoughts anyone?

Thanks
Claire


----------



## Edna (Mar 19, 2005)

Hi there,

I'm no expert but I thought that the success rates for blast transfers were significantly better than 2/3 day  transfers. Certainly they are for my clinic 57% for blasts compared to 35% for day 2/3 for the under 37s.

I think that if I got blasts in a cycle then I would go for a single embryo transfer to minimise the chances of a twin pregnancy.

Not an easy decision though...

Best of luck whatever you decide.

lol


Edna


----------



## loulack (Nov 30, 2005)

Blasts do have higher success rates for sure, I had blasts both of my ICSI tries and first time had 2 perfect blasts put back and no pregnancy, second time had 2 blasts put back and got pregnant with twins then lost one! I am now going for FET using my frozen blasts and intend to put 2 back again. I think if you are ok with the risk of getting twins then put 2 back but if you are really really worried and anti twins then go for 1. Good luck honey


----------

